# What colour would this GSD be considered?



## Cryomorph (Mar 9, 2013)

As in sable, black, tan etc... (im new to gsd's)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going with Black and Tan.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it a puppy? I think black and red moreso than black and tan, those legs look like they'll get redder. Might just be a blanket back coloring too, so pretty


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Genetically....black and tan. Colloquially...black and red, blanket black.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Black with brown markings.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Genetically it is either a black/tan that carries the black recessive or black/tan that carries the BI-color recessive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Same color/pattern as this one


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

He's also a longcoat. From the pic I'd call him a dark black & reddish tan, likely carrying the black recessive gene. If he's a youngster, he may end up a black and red. Pigment tends to become richer as a puppy grows and a dog's pigment is usually richest after he's 2 yrs old. Also pigment can change with the seasons, a dog getting ready to blow undercoat or with a lot of undercoat will look less rich in pigment than that same dog looks in the summer time right after blowing coat & having all that dead undercoat combed out. Pigment also often fades somewhat as a dog ages.


----------

